

WebGL, What is it and How Can I Use it?  - edw519
http://bjartr.blogspot.com/2009/10/webgl-what-is-it-and-how-can-i-use-it_04.html

======
kls
AS one of the few people that will admit to using VRML, I was with a start-up
that did just that web 3D back in 99. Anyway we where rather successful and
where bought out by a larger company. Our bread and butter was simulation but
we started doing collaborative battlefield orchestration with VRML, HTML,
JavaScript, Java and on and on. Anyway, I was a doubting Thomas about web 3D
until I saw this stuff. it was amazing. Being able to have executive command
distribute command to the (non web) simulators nd visualize the troops (tanks,
planes) through a feed back to VRML was amazing. Anyway, I see some key areas
where web 3D would obviosly be very useful. One is obviously military
simulation the second is just as obvious games. But I also see some verticals
tht could use it. Take car repair manuals (I have wanted to do a start-up
doing just this, but it takes an angel just to finance the prototype). I think
a web 3d app that could show disassemble and assembly of automotive repairs
would be a great use of web 3D. A user could watch it from any angle. As well,
integrating it into a parts ordering system would create one of the most
interactive purchasing systems for this vertical. As a user goes through the
process of watching a repair, they could identify the part needed, right click
on it and order it. Needless to sy I see a lot of potential for web 3D.

